# ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا"



## samer12 (24 أبريل 2007)

ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا  
بالحب يقول الرب لنا 
ما أجتمع باسمي اثنان معا
إلا وهناك أكون أنا 
يا رب تعال الآن هنا
ندعوك تعال وكن معنا 
من روحك املأنا فرحا
وسلاما لا يعطيه غنى
إذ أنت لنا عون وسند
في كل طريق نسلكه
وصديق ليس سواه نجد
نعطيه القلب نملكه
الرب هنا دوما معنا 
ما أجمله ما أشبعنا
سنكلمه وسيسمعنا
وسيبقى لنا فينا معنا


----------



## sparrow (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا"*

كلمات جميله


----------



## samer12 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا"*

 شكرا ليك sparrow أرجو أن نصلي دائما لجمع المسيحيين فنحن اليوم بأمس الحاجة لأن نكون مجتمعين  جميعنا بروح واحد اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا"*

*الرب يباركك 
ويوسع تخومك​*


----------



## samer12 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا"*

 شكرا أخي فريد 
ألقوا رجائكم بالتمام على النعمة


----------

